# Trivia 1/8



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2019)

trivia 1/8
DID YOU KNOW...
The inventor of popsicles, Frank Epperson, originally called  his creation
"Epsicles," which was a combination of his name and the word  "icicles." His
children, however, convinced him to change the name to what  they called him
"pop"; hence the name "popsicles." 
BTW - He invented them when he was a kid; Didn't market the  product for 18 years !


1. Pomology is the name for the science and study of growing  what?
2. What is the Atomic Number for Hydrogen ?
3. The ninth cranial nerve, more formally known as the  glossopharyngeal 
nerve, is associated which sense/body part?
4. Spencer Tracy and Katharine Hepburn starred together in  nine movies, in 
only one of which they were both nominated for Best  Actor/Actress Oscars. 
Which film was that?
  a. - Woman of the Year
  b. - Pat & Mike
  c. - Adams Rib
  d. - Guess Who's Coming to Dinner
5. Which country has the yuan as the basic unit of national  currency?
6. Name the U.S. President who served on the Warren  Commission...
7. Who is/was 'Jack the Dripper' ?
8.  Who sings "5 o'clock Somewhere"?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Lon Cheney, Jr. followed in his father's footsteps, mastering  the art of
applying his own make-up.
But He didn't need the talent for his best-known role, that of  'The
Invisible Man' .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Fruits
2. - 1
3. Taste / Tongue
4. - d
5. China
6. Gerald Ford
7. Jackson Pollack
8. Alan Jackson

CRAP !!
Wrong on a couple of points.
First, Lon Cheney, Jr. is probably best-known as the Wolf Man  !
Secondly, he never played the Invisible Man.  That was Claude  Raines !
Claude Rains is considered one of the greatest character  actors of his day.
He was the original "Invisible Man", the corrupt older senator  shamed by
James Stewart in "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington", Caesar in  "Caesar and
Cleopatra", and, in one of his last and greatest roles, a wily  diplomat in
"Lawrence of Arabia", But it was in a series of films for  Warner Brothers
that he made his most lasting mark: in several great films  with Bette Davis
("Mr. Skeffington", "Now, Voyager", and "Juarez"); as the  villain to Errol
Flynn's swashbuckling hero ("The Adventures of Robin Hood" and  "The Sea
Hawk"); and as Ingrid Bergman's Nazi husband in "Notorious".  But it was as
Humphrey Bogart's gendarme friend Louis in the Oscar-winning  "Casablanca"
that he reached the sublime. He spoke the iconic "Round up the  usual
suspects", and was on the receiving end of "I think this is  the beginning of
a beautiful friendship", two of the film world's greatest  quotes from a
classic filled with them.


----------

